# Dog Hair?



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

I have shorthaired dachshunds. They sleep on my bed. I change the sheets daily because of the hair. The sofas, chairs, stools are covered with sheets that get washed every other day or so because of the hair. I have always had doxies and they ruled the roost (just as these do) but we have never had so much hair! I took them to the vet and he said there is nothing wrong with their coat/skin--they are in perfect condition! But I have dog hair everywhere. I dust mop after I vacuum and still have little black hair on the dust mop. I am not hanging clothes out as much because they are so full of hair..I use bounce in the dryer and still have a few little hairs on the clean sheets. It just seems like so much hair. I bath them every 10 days and wipe them down with a damp towel every few days.. 

Any suggestion/ideas on controling the hair would be appreciated..Queen Bee


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Thank you, WIHH! All our dogs are spayed/neutered before they hit the ground here. Most are rescues. I'll try some of the things you listed.. Thank the Good Lord, I don't have to brush that hair! But he is a beauty... You look so proud.. QB


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

Ok-- I have to confess-- As I saw this post listed on the main page, I thought it was under "Fiber Arts" instead of "Cleaning."

I was dying to see who was knitting up dog hair.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I have 10 dogs in the house (from an Irish Wolfhound to two Siberian Huskey mix puppies...with lots of various med-large sizes in between). Oh yes, and six cats. We have learned to live with hair! One way I keep hair off the bed (and save myself the trouble of having to change all the bedding every day...just to much stress for my quilts) is to spead a clean sheet on top of the bedding every day. That way I can take just that sheet off the bed to wash. 

I bought a vacuum with an upholstery attachment and love it. It helps to get hair, etc. off the furniture. Duct tape is also a friend of mine when I am cleaning! And I always keep those sticky roller thingies to pull hair off clothing quickly.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Well, they say for every person or pet in your home you need to vacumn that many times a week....two people,two dogs...4x weekly but I guess with 10 dogs you'd have to permanently attach the vacumn to yourself!!!!!!! Our Corgi is a major shedder and he loves the shedding glove since he's kinda porky and can't reach all the itchy places. We let dogs on furniture but not the bed. Perhaps a/c is why Artie is shedding so as he learned how to push the bedroom door open so he can lay in the cool! Now if he could just learn how to get backout....DEE


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

My golden retriever sheds enough hair for 10 dogs! I vacuum daily and find wads of dog hair, puffs of hair, and lonely hairs floating around despite it all. :shrug: But really, it's not her fault, she is allergic to a lot of stuff and gets the itchies easily. A few years ago we found out she had developed an allergy to wool....as I had a wool blanket she'd started sleeping on and became one giant rash over night, poor baby :Bawling: I felt so bad for her, now there is nothing wool ever in our house that she can get her paws on.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

I don't think it's allergies. DH is hyper-senstive to chemicals, odors, perfumes etc. I don't use wool blankets (cotton quilts are everywhere) and 100% cotton sheets. I use 1/3 of an unscented Bounce sheet to help get the dog hair off. I didn't use these until about a month ago. The hair is yr. round. AC/Heat might be the problem. But I can't do much about that!


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

one of the other factors in keeping a dogs hair on them is fat content of food, many foods (at least here in canada) have reduced the fat content to keep the amount of preservatives low. back in the '60's we fed a supplement called " fox pellets" to our show dogs, put a gleam to their coats and seemed to help with them not blowing their coats. corn oil helps to but can give them loose stool. short hair dogs hair can be harder to remove, friend of ours raised daxies and when they moved all the wall too wall broad loom was removed house power scrubbed and hard wood installed (new people breed scotties) ten large garbage bags of hair came from the duct work alone! cat hair is worse, even with 10-12 dogs in the house, the hair was copeable with, now with 8 cats and two dogs (one a 8month old basset rescue) there are dust bunnies every where that are vacuum/broom resistant ! dog hair has nutritional value, as a kid i did not eat much (lots on the table just did not eat!) but gained weight and grew as have my kids. duck tape is great when dealing with hair on good clothes or upholstery, we also line dry all clothing/ sheets, wind helps loosen the hair, if you have close neighbors though don't hang laundry up when they are having a pool party, dog hair nutritional facts are a well kept secret !


----------



## CindySue (Dec 20, 2004)

Ford Major~
So, are you saying that a higher fat content in the dog food, will help them keep hair? Or is it the other way around? We have 2 German Shepards and hardwood floors! I am FOREVER sweeping up dog hair! If managing this is as simple as food, Id love to know about it.


----------



## veme (Dec 2, 2005)

CindySue said:


> Ford Major~
> So, are you saying that a higher fat content in the dog food, will help them keep hair? Or is it the other way around? We have 2 German Shepards and hardwood floors! I am FOREVER sweeping up dog hair! If managing this is as simple as food, Id love to know about it.


Me too!!!
1 German Shepherd & I'm about to have a breakdown over it.

What to do?


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I always drain the juice from canned salmon onto my dogs food. Can't say it helps with their coats but they like the flavor and it should be good for their heart.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

as wihh has said, fat is but one factor. imbalances of any nutrient, vitamin or mineral as well as other medical conditions can cause hair loss and skin irritation, good food water and exercise all help with the dogs well being. 

as too the nutritional value of dog hair, it was said in jest as i too was raised in a house full of dog hair , dogs being my companions since birth. as has been the case with my kids as well, dietary supplementation with dog hair (now feline as well) has been par for the course ! some of our friends have not seen the humour in a meal that included some dog hair as an accidental seasoning. 
last coyote scat i saw was full of sheeps wool (lamb, about 4 months old, one of ours) and deer hair plus undigested corn. much rather feed them lead than our sheep and lambs!


----------



## naturewoman (Nov 12, 2002)

Queen Bee said:


> I don't think it's allergies. DH is hyper-senstive to chemicals, odors, perfumes etc. I don't use wool blankets (cotton quilts are everywhere) and 100% cotton sheets. I use 1/3 of an unscented Bounce sheet to help get the dog hair off. I didn't use these until about a month ago. The hair is yr. round. AC/Heat might be the problem. But I can't do much about that!


I just saw something in the checkout line last night. Dryer balls. They look like spiked rubber balls (the spikes are rubbery too) and you use them in the dryer instead of fabric softener, to remove static. I don't know how well they work, and they may be noisy, but it might be worth trying. The package said they last up to two years, and it was about $10.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Bathing them every ten days may be a contributing factor. You are constantly changing the natural pH of their skin; you are not giving their skin an opportunity to get back to normal. Instead of bathing them, try just rinsing them off and letting them air dry. Rubbing them dry may be stimulating them to shed (or to grow more fur). What you feed them will also have an effect. If you are feeding them a food found in the grocery store, try a higher grade food (Canidae, for instance, not Iams).

Some years ago, can't remember the name of the study, it was found that the amount of light coming into a dog's eyes determined how much the dog will shed. If your dogs are home by themselves, leave the lights out during the day, or in some way make sure they are exposed to fewer hours of light.


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

Wind in Her Hair said:


>


Is that you all citified in that picture?

"You know, I once knew this girl Doreen. Good-looking girl. Looked just like a Jaguar, only she was a truck! You know, I used to crash into her just so I could spoke to her."  

BTW, that dog is bigger'en you!!!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I have one inside dog, a black lab. I can't believe, for a short haired dog, all the dog hair we have around here! We have the washable furnace/air conditioning filters and it's even in there!

She is only a year old and is spayed, eats a well balanced diet, is brushed regularly, is in perfect health, etc. and the dog fur still flies. 

I'm also about to go bonkers with all this dog hair. Being handicap, I just can't keep up with it and I hate dog hair all over the place. It seems like everyone I've been talking to lately is having the same problem. 

I'm kind of wondering if perhaps it's the weird weather/atmospheric conditions we're having all over the country? It seems rather strange for all the dogs to be shedding all the time, regardless of the season. Just my theory anyway...lol.


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

Don't know if it really helps but I try to brush my dog every day or two out on the porch- I figure all the hair I'm sweeping off the porch isn't on my rug needing to be vacuumed. I have a German shep mix and just bought all the easy to buy (ie in local pet stores) horse brushes- slip on my hand rubber ovals with short (I mean 1/4 inch) nubs in circles, one on each hand and rub her then brush it all off her bottom- seem to do the best for her hair type.

Anyone know a good brush for short hair cats? We use an old nitcomb and haven't found anything better locally.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

We have 2 German Shepherds in our RV.. I SO relate!  

One thing I learned along time ago, is no fabric upholstery! Bleh! Hair doesn't stick to leather. Skip the carpeted floors too. Then just vacuum 4 or 5 times a day and you got it licked!


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

Jenn said:


> Anyone know a good brush for short hair cats? We use an old nitcomb and haven't found anything better locally.


we use surgical scrub brushes for kittens and puppies, type with semi hard plastic bristles one side soft sponge the other.


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks- I'll try to get a few surgical scrub brushes.

Also kitty taught me today whilst I was currying the dog- the rubber horse curry gets a lot of her fur off as well (jealous cat!).


----------



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

Don't have any suggestions for keeping the hair on the dog, but here's a good way to make sure you get it all off your bed or furniture.
Put on rubber gloves, just the cheapy kind that come 100 to a box. Run your had over the area and you will clean up all the hair you thought you vacuumed up. This was a hit from a hotel.


----------



## SDjulieinSC (Aug 8, 2005)

I have had GREAT luck using a "ZOOM GROOM". It is not a very impressive looking guy but, boy does he work great. The only reason I even know about one is the fact that we used them at the kennel I worked at. We did what was called a "shed-x", basically we burshed the dog/cat, force dried then brushed some more. It took forever but lasted about a month. I started using a zoom groom on my own animals at home and continue to do so today. They are very gentle and I have never seen an animal with brush burns after use. I have used mine on my boxers and rat terriers as well as my cat, I think it works great on the short coated breeds. I believe petsmart and petco both carry, and I know that you can easily find them online and in the catalogs.
You are welcome to come to my house and use it on my dog before you purchase one of your own, as long as your stopping by I'll let you try out my cool new miele vacuum!!!!!


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

My problem is serious, I am allergic to dog hair. My next door neighbor has a golden retreiver, Big and Fat, I think they don't wash the dog often I can tell you how often they do if ever, he is shedding all the time and he sleep loooong naps under my dinning room window. The stench it terrible and I am cleaning under the window and the dinning room all the time because it hair come thru the window, (screen and all) this makes my asthma gets really bad. I don't know what to do. If you tell something to these people you are going to get and instant enemy. And I don't want that. I just want for them to keep the dog in their property and to resolve my asthma. :help:


----------



## TheBiscuitQueen (Aug 31, 2007)

We used to have a 130 pound Newfie, then ended up with a 35 pound dalmation whippet mix. The dal/whippet has way more of a shedding problem. The short, stiff hairs of the short coated breeds is in some ways harder to deal with. I have a rubber brush that I use, it is one solid piece with waves on one side and rubber fingers on the other side. Take the dogs outside and brush them daily, you will easily get another dog worth of hair after a few days! The dogs love this brush, it feels really nice to them and then when they are done they shake (like a wet dog) and you can see the hair fly off like a cloud!

You sound like you run a very clean house...I am lucky if I change my pants every day, let alone the sheets!


----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

I just had to chime in here, not to offer advice but sympathy. We have four dogs and (for now) four cats in the house. Emma is my dog and the only one allowed in my room. She is a Black Lab. Just last night we had to adjust my bed and we pulled both the mattress and the box springs up. I was shocked to see all the long black hairs under there. There was enough to make a Chihuahua! We swept it all up and it is in the trash can now, but I was surprised how much of it was under there. I sweep my room just about every day, and Emma sleeps on a blanket in my closet (that is a whole 'nother thread in itself) but there is still a lot of her hair everywhere. We too, quit hanging clothes out to dry just because we can't get the dog hair off of them. All of our fleece blankets are infused with dog hair... I figure it just adds to the warmth. LOL. Anyway just wanted to let y'all know that I feel your pain too.
God bless you and yours
Deb


----------



## BaronsMom (May 22, 2005)

Same problem here - yellow lab. She blows her coat in the spring and she sprinkles hair everywhere. We could sweep/vacuum twice a day and barely keep up. I use the sheet on the bed method and I found a decorative blanket that dog hair doesn't stick to for the couch. I made a fabric cover for a chair she likes to get in and then just wash that.

I did break down and buy a better vacuum and that has made a HUGE difference. Our wood floors are very dark, so the hair shows up really well...so lots of sweeping and trying to grab "fuzz" out from underneath everything.

I also change our furnace filters every 30 days.

We use the sticky rollers, duct tape, scotch tape. We brush, brush, brush her - and always laugh there is enough hair to make ourselves another dog.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

My wife bought a fairly expensive comb that really reduces our dog hair problem. I've seen others but the brand name on this one is SHEDENDER.


----------

